# Paint on concrete foundation?



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a friend thats building a raised ranch. He's going to pour the walls for the basement/garage area or basically the whole bottom of the house. The land looks pretty flat to me, even with some creative gradeing, theres still going to be at least 80% of the foundation above grade. He's got a very tight budget and can't afford to brick face or stucco this.
The only thing I can think of to cover the concrete...so it dosen't look cheep, is to use something like Sani-Tred. It's completely waterproof, dosen't cost an arm and a leg. But I have no idea what this might look like.
Anyone have any thoughts on this...or a better product to use?
Thanks.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It doesn't need "Stucco"; just rub it with an integrally colored sand-cement mix (plus bonding agent!). Quick and cheap, and will last forever.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> integrally colored sand-cement mix (plus bonding agent!).


Sounds like a description of a Stucco Color Coat to me.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Since 80% is out of the ground, leave it for now and include a step for a future stone or brick facing. The step is usually just below grade but if he makes it just above current grade andf then when he eventually faces it he can add mulch or dirt to increase pitch away from foundation. 

Thats my two cents, but I always feel it is better to do it right than to undo it. Even if it means not finishing it off completely for a few years.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I was thinking of telling him to put the brick ledge in there for future. But knowing him, that will be when the cows come home...LOL
The "stuccoish" color coat may not be a bad idea, cheap and will at least cover the blah looking crete.
Why he's pouring so much concrete..I have no idea. At least on the garage side of the house..just pour a foot above grade and stick build the rest. That way he could side at least half of the house. Like I said the land seems to be as flat as a pancake. But then again I've seen people do alot more crazy stuff.


----------

